# Santa Maria del Oro, Nayarit.



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Amigos bikers, este fin de semana pasado tuvimos un recorrido de exploracion en MTB a los alrededores de Santa Maria del Oro, que es un pequeño pueblo situado cerca de un peculiar lago que se formo en el CRATER DE UN VOLCAN, cuenta la leyenda que este lago no le han encontrado el fondo. Y es muy curioso ya que te metes al lago y al pasar un metro de la orilla ya no tocas el piso. El agua es muy limpia y tiene un color verdoso transparente.

Aqui esta una vista panoramica del lago que se formo en un volcan:








Fuimos 24 ciclistas, era un grupo muy heterogeneo, ya que iban principiantes, medios, avanzados, niños, mujeres, etc. 
La idea era hacer un paseo familiar, recrativo de unos 35 Km, principalmente subida y single track, que nos llevaria unas 3 horas a ritmo de grupo lento, pero a la hora de la hora, por un error de calculo en el camino nos aventamos 65 km y duramos 9 horas en los cerros.

Llegamos una noche antes para acampar a la orilla del lago en el terreno de un compañero:









Para este paseo me lleve mi spider, que se portó a la altura como siempre:









Un amigo iba abriendo el camino en la moto, pero como el no pedaleaba se le hizó facil alargar la ruta:









Aqui el buen Cesar, sacando lumbre en este single track a bordo de su Intense.









Para no hacerles largo el cuento voy a omitir las 8 horas restantes de pedaleo y voy a terminar mostrandoles algunas otras actividades alternas despues de la rodada.









Despues de rodar al atardecer nada como un paseo en bote para relajarnos. Los que sobrevivimos.









Algunas vistas del lago









En la vista panoramica, desde arriba se ve muy pequeño parece alberca pero ya en la orilla se aprecia su tamaño real que es suficientemente grande.









En este lago se han fotografiado y filmado anuncios y publicidades para marcas internacionales de ski y wake board, ya que en la tranquilidad de estas aguas es facil hacer trucos y acrobacias del mas alto nivel.









Saludos y hasta la proxima aventura.

P.D.
Hace 2 semanas hubo una carrera de aventura en el pueblo magico de Tapalpa. El lugar para inscribirse fue una tienda nueva de bicis llamada Cross Mountain aqui en Guadalajara, y cual fue mi Sorpresa, que son distribuidores de la prestigiosa marca NICOLAI, de plano se me cayó la baba al admirar unos 12 cuadros que tienen en exhibicion, ya me estoy convenciendo de regalarme un cuadrito de esos para mi proximo cumpleaños


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Buena rodada DrFo35, esa laguna es muy bonita y muy disfrutable en esta época de calorcito. Yo apenas la conocí el año pasado, fuí en plan meramente turístico, me fuí por la carretera libre que te lleva a Amatlán de Cañas y luego sube a Ahuacatlán. Ahí me dí cuenta que éste tramo podría ser un buen reto para rodarse en bici de ruta... y precisamente este sábado voy a intentarlo saliendo desde Magdalena, poco más de 100 Kms., veremos de qué color pinta el morado...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

excelentes fotos!

el lugar se ve precioso..que envidia ( de la buena  )! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Muy chingon, que agusto!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Que maldita envidia, se ve de pelos el lago.....

La neta muchas gracias por compartir, a la mejor algun dia nos damos una vuelta por tus lares a ver que tal se pedalea por alla....


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> P.D.
> Hace 2 semanas hubo una carrera de aventura en el pueblo magico de Tapalpa. El lugar para inscribirse fue una tienda nueva de bicis llamada Cross Mountain aqui en Guadalajara, y cual fue mi Sorpresa, que son distribuidores de la prestigiosa marca NICOLAI, de plano se me cayó la baba al admirar unos 12 cuadros que tienen en exhibicion, ya me estoy convenciendo de regalarme un cuadrito de esos para mi proximo cumpleaños


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alfonso : Esa tienda es de mi amigo Manuel (ya te había comentado por teléfono que si no lo conocias ) , también se trajo otras marcas europeas como las Liteville 
, cuando puedas ve a rodar con ellos , le dan sabroso , hace unos dos o tres años rodé con su hermano allá en La Primavera , Manuel ya se reventó en europa la Trans Alp .

Por cierto ya probaste la Flux LG ?

El Flux/Spider team Puebla y el Flux/Spider team DF estamos organizando una reunión- rodada larga , espero que contemos también con el Flux / Spider team Jalisco , nada mas hay que definir lugar .

Si es en USA o España , me comprometo a conseguir los boletos con un buen descuento .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Perron!!

Gracias por compartirlo!!

Tengo que ir por alla!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Caray, en verdad que hay que ir ... y conseguirse un bote de esos.... bicla, carne asada, y un poco de wake, y una chelas viendo el atardecer en el lago... no sena mal.

Gracias por compartir y hacerlo desear a uno; siempre es bueno.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Respondiendo*

Blatido: Esa ruta que planeas hacer el proximo sabado suena bien, nada mas ten en cuenta que el trayecto es casi pura subida de Magdalena en adelante hacia plan de barrancas. Pero tu andas sobrado de condicion, creo que la vas a disfrutar mucho. Luego nos pasas la reseña.

Crisillo, Tacubaya, Rzoz, Warp y Ritopc: Si, es un lugar de gran belleza y tiene el plus del lago, que siempre es agradable combinar la bici con otras actividades recreativas. Ya saben que aqui estoy a sus ordenes para cuando se den una vuelta por aca, con mucho gusto los acompaño a cualquier de estos lugares. Yo nada mas estoy buscando pretexto para salir a rodar. 

Last Biker: Si, la tienda nueva es de tu amigo Manuel, creo que son los mismos que tenian otra tienda Maisterwork o algo asi, antes manejaban las marcas alemanas de Votec y Ghost. Ahora estan trayendo tambien Nicolai, Liteville y otra marca checoslovaca que no recuerdo el nombre.
Los Nicolai estan extremadamente bien hechos, cuidando cada detalle, lucen impresionantes y unicos. Ya les encarge que me cotizen un Helius FR pintado urban camo y con amortiguador CCDB como el de Whafe, a ver si me lo pueden conseguir, para mis sesiones de FR.
Y pues el equipo Flux/Spider Jalisco ya esta listo para la reunion nacional, nada mas que propongan el lugar y fecha. Nosotros tenemos pensado un viaje por Chiapas o Oaxaca por septiembre u octubre, no se si por la cercania con Puebla podriamos coincidir por allá.
Saludos


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Blatido: Esa ruta que planeas hacer el proximo sabado suena bien, nada mas ten en cuenta que el trayecto es casi pura subida de Magdalena en adelante hacia plan de barrancas. Pero tu andas sobrado de condicion, creo que la vas a disfrutar mucho. Luego nos pasas la reseña.


Aclaración: no es por Plan de Barrancas, esa carretera tiene mucho tráfico... de Magdalena hay una carretera que te lleva a Etzatlán, de ahí te vas a San Marcos, Amatlán de Cañas, Barranca del Oro y finalmente subes a Ahuacatlán, Nay. La primera parte es "relativamente pareja", las subidas buenas empiezan a partir de Amatlán...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Reunión Nacional de Flux /Spider Mexican Team*



DrF035 said:


> Blatido:
> Last Biker: Si, la tienda nueva es de tu amigo Manuel, creo que son los mismos que tenian otra tienda Maisterwork o algo asi, antes manejaban las marcas alemanas de Votec y Ghost. Ahora estan trayendo tambien Nicolai, Liteville y otra marca checoslovaca que no recuerdo el nombre.
> Los Nicolai estan extremadamente bien hechos, cuidando cada detalle, lucen impresionantes y unicos. Ya les encarge que me cotizen un Helius FR pintado urban camo y con amortiguador CCDB como el de Whafe, a ver si me lo pueden conseguir, para mis sesiones de FR.
> Y pues el equipo Flux/Spider Jalisco ya esta listo para la reunion nacional, nada mas que propongan el lugar y fecha. Nosotros tenemos pensado un viaje por Chiapas o Oaxaca por septiembre u octubre, no se si por la cercania con Puebla podriamos coincidir por allá.
> Saludos


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Doctor :
La bici checa es la Race -Bikes , pero igual y ya es made in Taiwán , bueno pero eso no importa.

El buen Karl-Heinz Nicolai sabe algo de bicis , trabajó hace muchos años con Horst Leitner en AMP Research , el soldó los primeros prototipos Specialized FSR .

Pues estamos puestos para la reunión , Chiapas o Oaxaca me parece muy bien , aunque no habría que descartar Barrancas del Cobre y la clásica Hidalgo - Sierra norte del Edo. de Puebla - bajando a Veracruz por el Tajín y terminando en la playa .

De entrada hay 4 Fluxeros y 4 Spideros , cinco ya están seguros , me falta hablar con tres.

Saludos y estamos en contacto.

the las biker


----------

